# Olive Burl and Buckeye Bolt



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2015)

A piece of Olive Burl that was finally dry. The black "streaks" in the Olive burl are rays from the black burl eyes. And a piece buckeye burl that I stabilized last summer . Sanded to 600 and finished w thin CA . Thanks for looking ...........again

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2015)

Tom, that piece of Olive Burl is off the charts!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow! That's incredible! I need some of that! Haha beautiful pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 3, 2015)

Great looking pair of pens! Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2015)

That olive burl is to pretty to be legal. I think you need to send it to me along with any more of that material to hide it from the tree police

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Tom, that piece of Olive Burl is off the charts!


Thanks Matt ! It defintley is a wild one


----------



## Tclem (Apr 3, 2015)

That olive burl is a worthless piece of junk wood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2015)

Tclem said:


> That olive burl is a worthless piece of junk wood



I couldn't read my own writing, so I talked myself into using it even tho it might've had Tony written on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 3, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I couldn't read my own writing, so I talked myself into using it even tho it might've had Tony written on it


That's not funny at all

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## fredito (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 4, 2015)

Par excellance! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 4, 2015)

Some great character in two well turned and finished timbers.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

